# What do you use to paint the back of a tank?



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to paint the back of my 20L black. What type of paint should I use to do this?


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Krylon

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fermentedhiker1 (Jun 20, 2016)

I just roll on flat black latex. I think I've seen others saying they spray but I can't remember whether they use krylon or something else. Also you can get vinyl sheet and squeegee it on so it just peels off if you change your mind. The latex is easy to remove with a razor blade though.


----------



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just an FYI, look up "Plasti dip". this is a type of spray paint but it is more of a plastic coating. It is 100% water proof but it is easily removable if you want to take it off. It also comes in many colors. Also, if you want to explore your artistic abilities get some flat black and some dark grey and mix it up some. If you dont like it, peel it off and try again.

Another friend of mine perfected the stained glass look using some type of spray paint. Very cool looking but must be removed with a razor blade.








http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/painted-crystal-background-81505.html


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

I used black plasti dip spray on a 10g I have.


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

Hi there! I just painted my 15 gallon aquarium about two months ago and it turned out really well! Are used flat black latex paint from my local hardware store and a roller. The warhead I use that was very fine since I was applying latex paint to a smooth surface. I also taped around the borders sure that I didn't inadvertently picked something I didn't want to. After three coats painting at 90° from the subsequent coach I let it dry for about a day and was very pleased with the results. Hope this helps


----------



## brandy3392 (May 2, 2016)

I just use whatever kind of latex paint is the cheapest. The little sponge rollers that are used for edging work well for applying it. Normally takes me 3-4 coats. 

I sponge painted one of my tanks before to give it a little more of a texturized look. It turned out pretty cool. With specialty techniques like this, just remember to paint in the opposite order you paint on a wall. In this case sponge paint first, then paint the solid layer on afterward.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I opted to go with black acrylic paint instead--matte finish. Took about 3 coats but the results are excellent and it comes off with a razor blade even easier than latex. I also used the cheapo sponge rollers and they do a pretty good job.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I really, really, really like deep navy blue for my tanks if I were to paint more of them.
It makes my light coloured and silvery fishes pop a lot. Also looks great with glofish.
In person it just looks so much better than black.

BUUUUT, if I had the money I'd get one of those nice 3D foam backgrounds off e bay









Everything except the 5 large rocks is foam.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Immortal1 said:


> Just an FYI, look up "Plasti dip". this is a type of spray paint but it is more of a plastic coating. It is 100% water proof but it is easily removable if you want to take it off. It also comes in many colors. Also, if you want to explore your artistic abilities get some flat black and some dark grey and mix it up some. If you dont like it, peel it off and try again.
> 
> Another friend of mine perfected the stained glass look using some type of spray paint. Very cool looking but must be removed with a razor blade.
> 
> ...



That's a blast from the past. I use to paint my stainless frame 10 gallon tanks with the crystalizing stuff (usually that same blue color) in the late 60's!

Bump:


Immortal1 said:


> Just an FYI, look up "Plasti dip". this is a type of spray paint but it is more of a plastic coating. It is 100% water proof but it is easily removable if you want to take it off. It also comes in many colors. Also, if you want to explore your artistic abilities get some flat black and some dark grey and mix it up some. If you dont like it, peel it off and try again.
> 
> Another friend of mine perfected the stained glass look using some type of spray paint. Very cool looking but must be removed with a razor blade.
> 
> ...



That's a blast from the past. I use to paint my stainless frame 10 gallon tanks with the crystalizing stuff (usually that same blue color) in the late 60's!


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Any cheap acrylic paint from JoAnn's, Micheal's, or any other arts and crafts store. Takes about 3 coats with a smooth 4" foam roller.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Kubla said:


> That's a blast from the past. I use to paint my stainless frame 10 gallon tanks with the crystalizing stuff (usually that same blue color) in the late 60's!
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


I think that was fairly common in those days,I used the red to paint a guitar with that too.I used to see it a lot in lfs's back then.


----------



## Olskule (Jan 28, 2010)

Kubla said:


> That's a blast from the past. I use to paint my stainless frame 10 gallon tanks with the crystalizing stuff (usually that same blue color) in the late 60's!


All my mom's stainless steel framed tanks were painted with the "crystal stuff". I still had them all until my ex-wife burned my house down a few years ago.


----------



## Hydralotus (Jun 20, 2016)

I used krylon. Doesn't have to be fusion (the one that's safe to be in your aquarium) any black spray paint will do. Just make sure you completely seal the lid so no paint gets sprayed inside the tank. I just used lots of masking tape. Remember when spray painting, don't just glob it on. Spray a thin layer, just enough to have light paint freckling. Then wait ten minutes and do another coat. Repeat until it's solid black. You will have 0 runs and a nice solid background . The last layer you can spray a little more than usual and you can test it with a flashlight when it's dry to see if there's any thin spots you can touch up.


----------



## vypre (Jul 6, 2016)

Plasti dip is my go to for painting tanks. Easy to use and remove if need be.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

